# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  «Вы ваще крутые» – драйвовый финал свадьбы

## Львовна

*«Вы ваще крутые» – драйвовый финал свадьбы* 

от дуэта Д.Евочки

_...По законам жанра - самыми яркими должны быть начало и финал праздника. Мы постарались сделать так, чтобы встреча молодых и окончание праздника были созвучными и, конечно, взрывными. Поэтому рекомендуем приобретать в комплекте два элемента - встречу «Мы ваще крутые» и  «Вы ваще крутые» – драйвовый финал свадьбы.
_

[img]http://*********ru/8867662.jpg[/img]


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 7-10 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 600

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  нашла фотку с финала свадьбы, где я попробовала и встречу "Крутую"( в соседней темке "Встреча" есть фото ) и финал.  Не хочу раскрывать секрета, но т.к. там главные молодые, то в один из моментов мужики встали перед невестой на одно колено и медведя поставили в "обморок"  :Blink: ( невеста еще совсем молоденькая, 18 лет и мама с папой ей подарили эту игрушку, наверное как намек, но речь не об этом). В общем я довольна, что и начало и финал получились динамичными без соплей.
[img]http://*********net/8081901.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (26.04.2016), Окрыленная (26.04.2016), Татьяна2807 (25.03.2017), Ураган (26.04.2016)

----------

